# Trying to get organized........



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I thought that I would make one posting for those of us that know we ARE going to be there........... As for myself, I do not plan to organize anything more than a day of good fun. If people want to toss money in in order to have a prize for an event, that is up to you. All I want to do is to show up, have some fun shooting, and eat some good grub. With that in mind, I would like to suggest the following schedule:

Get to the club around 10:00
I can make name tags for those that will be there
Do some skeet/trap shooting/bs'ing till 4:00
At 5:00, go to the rifle range or archery range for some shooting
I was thinking that if people want to toss in some money and have a competition, they can........if not, just show up and challenge someone or just show up and shoot.
At about 5:00, those that want to cook and eat, go back to the club and start cooking. Eat around 6:00 and eat till the food is gone. 
I would love to have a day of competition and prizes but I am not willing nor do I know how to set that all up, sorry. If anyone out there would like to set it up, go for it and let me know when/where to show up to gather my prize  LOL
On Sunday, I do not know what people have in mind. At this point, I would just like to get together with whomever is there and have some fun. Maybe someday down the line, there can be some more competitions............. Salmonsmoker, if you want to set up a cooking contest, go for it!! Just let us all know what you are thinking. 
To me, the weekend is about showing up and having some fun with old/new friends. If anyone wants to organize something more than that, please do and we will still be there!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

OK, so the time frame is off. I just want to show up, do some shooting, and have some good food and fun


----------

